# Tour de Non - TOURBERICHT



## cschaeff (1. September 2017)

Mountainbiken im Nonstal? Noch nie gehört! Zum Glück gibt es sie noch, die "weißen Flecken" auf unserer Landkarte. 

Neugierig geworden durch den entsprechenden thread im Forum beschlossen wir, der Sache auf den Grund zu gehen. 4 Tage Mountainbiken im Alpencrossstil zwischen Brenta, Maddalenabergen und Mendelkamm war der Plan. 

Grundsätzlich sind wir ja etwas skeptisch, wenn ein Tourismusverband eine Tour anpreist. Eine "offizielle" Route muss mit allen Behörden, Grundeigentümern etc. abgestimmt werden, so dass die "secret trails" meist auch geheim bleiben. Zudem wird auf Massentauglichkeit geachtet, was die Schwierigkeit anbelangt. Man will ja keinen abschrecken...  

Unsere Skepsis war unbegründet. Es wurde eine der schönsten Mehrtagestouren, die wir bislang gefahren sind.

Hier folgt (nach und nach) unser Tourbericht. Viel Spaß beim Lesen


----------



## Quente (1. September 2017)

... fängt ja gut an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (2. September 2017)

TAG 1 Cles - Unsere Liebe Frau im Walde

Aus Cles hinaus geht es erstmal ein kleines Stück auf Asphalt mit schönem Blick auf den Lago di Santa Giustina.





Die kleinen Ortschaften geizen nicht mit mediterranem Charme. Interessante Skulptur in Revo (Holzgestell, außen mit Stroh und trockenem Moos verkleidet). Hat vielleicht mit der bevorstehenden Apfelernte zu tun (italienisches Erntedankfest)?





Der Apfelanbau dominiert das Landschaftsbild der tieferen Tallagen.





Spalierobst in Reih und Glied, meist überspannt mit Vogelschutznetzen und ausreichend versorgt mit Bewässerungsleitungen, erstreckt sich bis zu den felsigeren Talrändern.





Bald geht es von der Straße auf die Trasse einer alten Bewässerungsleitung.





Es folgt ein langer Anstieg auf Schotter. Die Hänge sind recht steil und der Sonne ausgesetzt. Es dominieren Kiefern, vereinzelt hat es auch Laubbäume. Smaragdeidechsen huschen über den Weg (leider zu schnell für den Fotografen).



 

Am Clozner Joch angekommen ändert sich das Landschaftsbild schlagartig. Saftige Wiesen, Löwenzahn am Wegesrand, Tannen und Lärchen im frischen Grün, im Hintergrund die Maddalene-Bergkette, welche das Nonstal vom Ultental trennt.





Nicht nur die Landschaft ändert sich. Die Höfe haben plötzlich den typischen südtiroler Baustil, die Ortsnamen und die Wegweiser lassen erkennen, dass wir uns nun im deutschsprachigen Teil des Val di Non befinden (Deutschnonsberg).

Kalorienauffüllung am Wegesrand - so schmeckts am besten 





Großflächige Hochmoore zeugen vom Wasserreichtum der Region.





Bisher war die Tour sehr unterhaltsam, die Landschaft schön anzuschauen, aber mountainbiketechnisch waren wir bislang noch nicht so recht gefordert. Auch dies ändert sich schlagartig ab den Weideflächen der Laureiner Alm. 





Es wurde eindeutig trailiger.


----------



## cschaeff (2. September 2017)

An der Laureiner Alm knurrt schon wieder der Magen. Ein schönes Plätzchen zum Verweilen.





Der Kaiserschmarrn war unglaublich lecker - nicht verpassen





Schön trailig geht es weiter. Bisserl Wurzeln und Stufen, nix Wildes. Dafür muss man das Navi gut im Auge behalten, die Abzweiger kommen unvermutet und manchmal zweifelt man, ob man richtig ist. Doch wenige Meter weiter entfaltet sich der trail.





Es war eindeutig Schwammerl-Zeit. Lohnende Fotoobjekte - zumal sie im Gegegnsatz zu den Eidechsen nicht wegrennen.





Immer wieder Hochmoore mit schönen Ausblicken in die Maddalene-Berge.





Spätestens am Proveiser Steig wurde uns klar, dass das nix Weichgespültes, sondern eine richtige Mountainbiketour wird. Slickrock (na ja, fast)





Sehr schönes Trailfinale Richtung Unsere Liebe Frau im Walde.





Und am Wegesrand tolle Sachen zum Bestaunen (Silberdistel mit Hummel und Fliege).





Immer wieder wird der Wald aufgelockert von grasbewachsenen Hängen.





Wirklich schöne trails, ein wenig fordernd, aber nie schwerer als S2.





Das Ziel des ersten Tages rückt in Nähe.





Toller erster Tag! Das macht Lust auf mehr.


----------



## cschaeff (2. September 2017)

TOURDATEN

36 km
1.600 HM uphill
850 HM downhill
Durchschnitt in Bewegung 8 km/h

Übernachtung im Hotel Gasthof zum Hirschen. Die teuerste Unterkunft der Tour, dafür schöne Sauna, Wäscheservice, tolles Frühstück und ein sehr gutes 7-Gang Menü am Abend. 
ca. 200,- € für zwei Personen.


----------



## cschaeff (4. September 2017)

TAG 2 Unsere Liebe Frau im Walde - Malga Romeno

Das erste Stück zum Gampenpass auf kleinen Wegerln sanft ansteigend.





Dann kommt ehrliche Arbeit bis zur Mittagsscharte. Sacksteil, übelst verwurzelt und verblockt - aber wir wussten ja, was kommt 





Tragen mussten wir nicht, Schieben war das aber auch nicht. Die Schweizer sagen Stoßen, dass triffts ganz gut.
Der richtig fiese Teil ist aber nach einer Viertelstunde erledigt, danach geht es flacher dahin, allerdings immer wieder mit dem ein- oder anderen (für uns) unfahrbahren Abschnitt.





Schöner Wurzeltrail - mit frischen Beinen am Morgen noch ganz gut zu meistern...





Hinter der Mittagsscharte wird der Weg etwas breiter und man gelangt wieder in offenes Almgelände mit schönen kleinen Hütten.





Der Felixer Weiher lädt zum Baden ein - für uns heute noch zu früh (Füße reinhalten geht natürlich immer!)





Wir haben eine schöne Zeit erwischt, da die Herbstzeitlose gerade in voller Blüte ist.





Nach dem Felixer Weiher folgt eine sehr spannende Abfahrt mit engen Kehren im oberen S2-Bereich, danach ein recht langer Anstieg zum Gantkofel.

Am Grat angekommen trifft einen der Tiefblick ins Etschtal derart, dass man unwillkürlich erst mal 3 Schritte zurückweicht.





Gute 1.500 Tiefenmeter unter einem erstreckt sich die Talsohle mit Bozen und dahinter ein beeindruckendes Dolomitenpanorama.

Für die Dolo-Fans ein wenig Gipfelkunde:
links von dem Eimerchen der Peitlerkofel, rechts davon die Geislerspitzen. Über dem Helm meiner Frau die Santnerspitze und das Schlernplateau. Dahinter lugen erst Plattkofel und dann Langkofel hervor. Weiter rechts das Tschamintal mit den Vajoletttürmen und dem Rosengarten im Hintergrund, am rechten Bildrand der Latemar 

Der Tiefblick ist wie gesagt gewöhnungsbedürftig (für uns Flachlandtiroler allemal).





Man möchte sich gar nicht losreißen von dieser Kulisse, aber zum Glück ist dies erst der Auftakt der Mendelkammtraverse, die uns fast zwei volle Tage in Ihrem Bann hält.





Weiter geht es über wunderschöne, versteckte trails immer am Kamm entlang.





Die Große Scharte, wieder so ein Aussichtsbalkon.





Der weitere Wegverlauf wird sichtbar. Der Penegal (mit Sendemasten) wird westlich umfahren. Dahinter lugt schon der Gipfel des Monte Roen hervor.


----------



## cschaeff (4. September 2017)

An der Furgglauer Scharte gehts erst mal wieder runter zum schön gelegenen Rifugio Regole.





Die Landschaft ist sehr lieblich und wirkt durch den aufgelockerten Baumbestand und das saftige Gras schon fast parkartig.





Wieder ein Schwammerl...





Auf dem Wassersteig geht es fast eben immer weiter bis zum Mendelpass.





Hinter dem Mendelpass folgt das steile Finale auf kräftezehrenden Schotterrampen.





Doch auch diese Mühen sind bald vollbracht und man steht auf einem Wiesenrücken oberhalb der Malge Romeno.





Die Malga liegt schön in der Nachmittagssonne und beherbergt noch den ein oder anderen Tagesausflügler.





Zimmer haben wir telefonisch klargemacht, wir bekommen sogar eine Kammer für uns allein 





Nach dem Esssen laufen wir noch mal rüber zur Überetscher Hütte (Ausweichquartier). Liegt aber sehr schattig und hat uns nicht so umgehauen...





Da ist unsere Herberge doch was ganz anderes  





Der Tag neigt sich dem Ende, die Dolomiten glühen (ein wenig).





Wir halten es mit Goethe...





... und fallen glücklich und erschöpft in die Federn.


----------



## cschaeff (4. September 2017)

TOURDATEN

40 km
1.600 HM uphill
1.200 HM downhill
Durchschnitt in Bewegung 7 km/h

Übernachtung in der Malge Romeno. 35,- € Übernachtung/Frühstück pro Person. Leckeres Essen, tolles Ambiente, saubere und gemütliche Zimmer. Absolut zu empfehlen.


----------



## isartrails (5. September 2017)

Kompliment! Sehr schöne und detaillierte Reportage, die nicht mit nützlichen Infos geizt und Lust auf mehr macht.
Weiter so!
Mach doch bitte auch im anderen Thread einen Verlinkungshinweis - oder soll ich?


----------



## cschaeff (5. September 2017)

@isartrails 
Da habt ihr eine schöne Tour ausbaldowert 
Verlinkung kannst du gerne machen


----------



## isartrails (5. September 2017)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Verlinkung kannst du gerne machen


Überschneidung. Wollt' ich grad machen, bist mir zuvor gekommen. 
Bin schon auf die nächsten Etappen gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denzinger (5. September 2017)

Mich schüttelt´s und ich schwelge in Erinnerungen bei dem tollen Bericht


----------



## cschaeff (6. September 2017)

TAG 3 Malga Romeno - Sporminore

Aufsitzen lohnt heute morgen nicht - es geht gleich richtig steil zum höchsten Punkt der Tour: Monte Roen





Die Bäume werden immer kleiner und spärlicher, bis nurmehr Latschen übrig bleiben.
Schöner Blick nach Westen ins Nonstal.





Oben am Kamm angekommen wieder dieser (jetzt nicht mehr ganz unvertraute) Tiefblick.





So eine Steilvorlage muss der Fotograf natürlich ausnutzen - CLIFFBIKER 





Das Gipfelplateau bietet 360° Panorama vom Feinsten.





Noch viel weiter erstreckt sich der Mendelkamm nach Süden.





Nach einem sehr steilen und rutschigen Trail vom Gipfelplateau geht es auf kleinen und kleinsten Wegen immer am Kamm entlang, mal tiefer im Wald, mal direkt an der Kante...





Wieder schöne kleine Hütten am Wegesrand...





und trails, trails, trails.





Die erste Wegkennzeichnung seit Beginn der Tour.


----------



## cschaeff (6. September 2017)

Wieder die hübschen Herbstzeitlosen...in einem Abschnitt unglaublich viele Ameisenhügel...weiter und weiter schlängelt sich die Spur durch diesen zauberhaften Wald - immer am Steilabbruch des Mendelkamms entlang.





Am Hirschkopf verlassen wir dann den Kamm in Richtung Westen. Auf schönen Wiesentrails...





gehts zur Einkehr an die Malga Rodeza. Dort gibt es eine köstliche Schorle aus eiskaltem Quellwasser und Basilikum-Zitronen-Sirup.





Weiter geht es über sehr liebliche Wiesen mit lichtem Baumbestand.





Dann folgt der hochgepriesene Supertrail nach Vervo. Um ehrlich zu sein: Die trails oben am Kamm fanden wir spannender. Aber das ist Jammern auf sehr hohem Niveau...





Mit jedem Tiefenmeter steigt die Temperatur und die Vegetation ändert sich rasch.





Wieder nette trails durch schönen Mischwald...





...bis plötzlich das Castel Thun auf einer Anhöhe inmitten der Apfelplantagen erscheint.





Der trail zum Castel ist uns in sehr guter Erinnerung geblieben. Interessante Abschnitte als Hohlweg, im Slalom durch die Bäume, abschnittsweise auf blankem Fels - hat Spaß gemacht.





Pause unter einer Linde am Eingang zum Castel.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. September 2017)

Sehr schöner Bericht . Bin grade drauf gestoßen und lese jetzt auch gerne mit .


----------



## cschaeff (6. September 2017)

Auf extrem steiler Forstpiste geht es tiefer und tiefer, immer wieder erhascht man Blicke auf die südlichen Ausläufer des Menedelkamms. 





Die zwei Kilometer auf Straße im Bereich Rocchetta sind schnell erledigt und man fährt in Richtung der nördlichen Brenta-Ausläufer.



 

Hinter Maso kreuzt der track den Fluss Sporeggio.



 

Eine schöne Möglichkeit, sich zu erfrischen (und die versprochene Wasserdichtigkeit meines Kameragehäuses zu überprüfen).  



 

Schönes Spielzeug 



 

Durch die heißen Apfelplantagen folgt der Anstieg zum Tagesziel Sporminore. 





Die Vegetation ist wieder eindeutig mediterran.



 

Wir beziehen Quartier in der Albergo Nardelli.


----------



## cschaeff (6. September 2017)

TOURDATEN

48 km
1.400 HM uphill
2.600 HM downhill
Durchschnitt in Bewegung 8 km/h

Übernachtung in der Albergo Nardelli. 55,- € Übernachtung/HP pro Person. Gutes Essen, nette Gastgeber, saubere Zimmer. Gerne wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (7. September 2017)

Vielen Dank fürs Mitnehmen 
Wie gewohnt sehr schöne Eindrücke von der Tour 

War irgendwie auch auf der Liste für dieses Jahr, wurde dann aber doch ne andere Runde  kommt aber wieder auf die Favoritenliste


----------



## isartrails (7. September 2017)

@ cschaeff: Mit welcher Kamera hast du die Bilder gemacht? Gefallen mir sehr gut.


----------



## cschaeff (7. September 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Vielen Dank fürs Mitnehmen
> Wie gewohnt sehr schöne Eindrücke von der Tour
> 
> War irgendwie auch auf der Liste für dieses Jahr, wurde dann aber doch ne andere Runde  kommt aber wieder auf die Favoritenliste



Ich würde nicht zögern, die Tour "episch" zu nennen 
Das wär doch was für die ladies in pink!?


----------



## cschaeff (7. September 2017)

isartrails schrieb:


> @ cschaeff: Mit welcher Kamera hast du die Bilder gemacht? Gefallen mir sehr gut.



Ist eine Panasonic-DMC FT5
Schön kompakt und steckt was weg (Staub, Schläge, Wasser...)


----------



## cschaeff (7. September 2017)

TAG 4 Sporminore - Cles

Der letzte Tag 

Um der Hitze zu entgehen, brechen wir früh auf und erklimmen bei angenehmen Temperaturen die ersten Höhenmeter Richtung Campodenno.





Beim Blick zurück erkennt man gut den tiefen Einschnitt, den der Fluss Noce in den Kamm geschliffen hat.





Auf interessanten Wegen geht es immer am Rand der Apfelplantagen und der kleinen Ortschaftebn entlang.





Plötzlich ein unangenehmes "Ratsch-Ratsch-Ratsch" aus Richtung meines Ritzels. Ich hätte im Vorfeld doch nicht sämtliche Zeit in das bike meiner Frau investieren sollen, sondern auch mal ein Blick auf mein Gefährt werfen. Haifischflossen am 42er Ritzel 





Unter diesen Umständen fällt die Entscheidung leicht, die 850 Höhenmeter zur Malga Arza auf dem kleinen Teersträßchen zu absolvieren. Die Originalstrecke mit 850 HM auf 5,4 km steiler Waldpiste machen mit einer Überswetzung von 38/30 nicht wirklich Sinn...





Berghoch ist das so auch mal ganz nett 

Wir kommen langsam in Bärengebiet...





Und wieder was am Wegesrand...


----------



## cschaeff (7. September 2017)

Der Wald lichtet sich und gibt den Platz frei für schönes Almgelände, wieder wunderschön aufgelockert mit Tannen, Lärchen 





Die unbewirtschaftete Malg Arza...





..dahinter die Brenta-Dolomiten, die sich heute etwas verhüllen und eine ganz eigene Stimmung erzeugen.





An der Malga plaudern wir ein wenig mit einem Nationalparkranger (zumindest hatte er eine Art Uniform an). Er erzählte uns, dass sich im Bereich der Malga Arza drei bis vier Braunbären aufhalten und auch immer wieder gesichtet werden.





Kühe fallen den Bären wohl nicht zum Opfer, aber Ziegen und andere kleinere Tiere werden öfter zur Beute. Den größten Schäden haben allerdings die Imker, der Appetit auf Honig muss tatsächlich unbändig sein... 





Der Weg zieht quer über die Kuhweide (Slalom durch die Fladen )





Schon wieder einer...





Es folgt eine Passage, die mich an Tag 2 (vom Ende Steilstück bis zur Mittagsscharte) erinnert: trailig leicht bergauf mit vielen Stufen und Wurzeln, für uns nur rd. 1/3 befahrbar, ansonsten eine schöne Wanderung.   





Der trail ist stellenweise so schmal, dass man beim Schieben das Radl und die Füße nicht nebeneinander bekommt. Irgendwie denke ich, dass der Braunbär hier leichtes Spiel mit uns hätte... 





Vor der Tour kannte ich nur "handtuchbreite" trails, die neue Kategorie ist "reifenbreit"


----------



## cschaeff (7. September 2017)

Kurz hinter dem höchsten Punkt des letzten Tages: Rifugio dos della Quarta





Dann folgt eine Abfahrt, die sich perfekt einreiht in die Reihe der wunderschönen trails dieser Tour.





Hände ausschütteln und Bremsen eine wenig abkühlen lassen...





...und weiter geht der Spaß 





Am Kammende (Beginn Tovelschlucht) nehmen wir entgegen dem track den trail ganz außen rum. Am Anfang suuuupersteil, dann...





ohne Worte...





Canyon Richtung Tovelsee...





Der letzte trail spuckt uns direkt oberhalb von Cles aus dem Wald..





und mit breitem Grinsen fahre wir zum kostenlosen Parkplatz gegenüber der Polizei, wo unser Auro wartet.


----------



## cschaeff (7. September 2017)

TOURDATEN

42 km
1.800 HM uphill
1.700 HM downhill
Durchschnitt in Bewegung 8 km/h


----------



## Mausoline (7. September 2017)

Oooh des wars, schade  4 Tage viel zu schnell vorbei.
Toll, das hört und sieht sich wirklich klasse an 




cschaeff schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht zögern, die Tour "episch" zu nennen
> Das wär doch was für die ladies in pink!?



Nach der Tour ist vor der Tour  
mal sehn, ob wir das auf uns zuschneidern können.


----------



## Lenka K. (7. September 2017)

Sehr schöner und informativer Bericht, macht Lust auf Nachfahren!

Wäre bestimmt auch im Frühherbst was, wo und wie hoch war der höchste Punkt? Monte Roen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (8. September 2017)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Dann folgt eine Abfahrt, die sich perfekt einreiht in die Reihe der wunderschönen trails dieser Tour.
> (...)Am Kammende (Beginn Tovelschlucht) nehmen wir entgegen dem track den trail ganz außen rum. Am Anfang suuuupersteil, dann...
> ...ohne Worte...


Alles richtig gemacht! 
Den Trail "außen rum" hatten wir zuerst drin, dann hat ihn uns der SAT ersatzlos gestrichen. Begründung: es gibt eine Forststraße, also benutzt gefälligst die!
Und auch der Parco ist in diesem Bereich nicht kooperativ. Sie wollen nicht, dass die Tour über das Rifugio Doss della Cuarta und den Trail runter führt. Als Begründung werden die Bären angeführt, die sich durch Biker gestört fühlen könnten.
Die Anwesenheit des Rangers an der Malga deutet darauf hin, dass dort künftig kontrolliert werden wird.
Hat er gar nicht gefragt, was ihr vor hattet?

Sehr schöner Bericht übrigens, danke!
Magst vielleicht noch ein kurzes Fazit anfügen?
Stärken, Schwächen, ...


----------



## isartrails (8. September 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> wo und wie hoch war der höchste Punkt? Monte Roen?


Ja, Monte Roen, 2113 m.


----------



## cschaeff (8. September 2017)

isartrails schrieb:


> Die Anwesenheit des Rangers an der Malga deutet darauf hin, dass dort künftig kontrolliert werden wird.
> Hat er gar nicht gefragt, was ihr vor hattet?
> 
> Sehr schöner Bericht übrigens, danke!
> ...



Der Ranger hat uns sogar den weiteren Weg zum Tovelsee (über Passo Termoncello) ans Herz gelegt 
Wir wurden kurz schwach, blieben dann aber doch dem Originaltrack treu.

Fazit kommt noch.


----------



## cschaeff (8. September 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Sehr schöner und informativer Bericht, macht Lust auf Nachfahren!
> 
> Wäre bestimmt auch im Frühherbst was, wo und wie hoch war der höchste Punkt? Monte Roen?



Ende September, die Lärchen in goldener Pracht, die Maddalenegipfel mit weißem Zuckerguss, die Temperaturen in den tiefen Lagen nicht mehr so heiß - steht bei uns auf dem Plan


----------



## Joerg_1969 (8. September 2017)

Vielen Dank für den tollen Bericht


----------



## fiatpolski (8. September 2017)

Schöne Fotos! Hat meinen Arbeitstag im Büro versüßt, danke dafür!


----------



## isartrails (8. September 2017)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Der Ranger hat uns sogar den weiteren Weg zum Tovelsee (über Passo Termoncello) ans Herz gelegt


Ich fass' es nicht! 
Die Termoncello-Variante hatten wir ursprünglich als zusätzliche Tag 5-Extraschleife auf dem Plan, allerdings im Gegen-Uhrzeigersinn (Auffahrt auf Strasse zum Tovelsee, dann steile Forststraße Richtung Malga Termoncello und abschließend eine gute Stunde bergauf Tragen), was abgesehen von den Schönheiten der Brenta noch einen zusätzlichen Hammertrail von der Malga Arza Richtung Osten zur Dolomiti Brenta Bike-Traverse erschlossen hätte.
Wurde uns strikt vom Park untersagt, diese Variante zu verwenden, geschweige zu bewerben.
Dass ausgerechnet ein Ranger sie empfiehlt, der eigentlich für die Einhaltung der Regeln dort oben weilt, spricht Bände.
Richtung Tovelsee wäre Biken ohnehin verboten, da die Abfahrt (sofern sie überhaupt fahrbar wäre), komplett in Naturparkgebiet liegt.
Haben unseren Plan also gestrichen, auch in der Hoffnung, dass sie uns dann wenigstens die Doss della Quarta-Querung genehmigen.
Ihr habt mit eurer Routenwahl alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## cschaeff (9. September 2017)

@isartrails 
So ist das, wenn man sich mit den Großkopferten rumstreiten muss. Die "Basis" sieht es oft entspannter und akzeptiert auch mal den kurzen Dienstweg


----------



## cschaeff (9. September 2017)

Noch ein paar abschließende Informationen:

Die reinen Fahrdaten (im Schnitt 40-50 km und 1.500 HM) unterschlagen, dass der trailanteil extrem hoch ist und (kürzere) Schiebepassagen recht häufig vorkommen, was den Zeitbedarf natürlich nach oben schraubt. Wir hatten eine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 7-8 km/h (ohne Pausen) und sind sicher nicht die Langsamsten.

S1 bis S2 sollte man mit Alpencrossrucksack beherrschen, um auf den Abfahrten Spaß zu haben.

Die Verwendung eines NAVIS halte ich für absolut erforderlich. Man fährt auf einigen kleinen trails, die in der Karte nicht verzeichnet sind, und die man nicht verpassen sollte. Der offizielle track ist ohne bugs, wir konnten ihm flüssig folgen.

Die Tour spielt sich überwiegend in sehr einsamen Regionen ab. Die Anzahl an Einkehrmöglichkeiten (bewirtschaftete Hütten) ist nicht so groß, so dass man auch die Proviantversorgung ein wenig planen muss.

Direkt auf dem Mendelkamm hat es relativ wenig Möglichkeiten zum Wasserauffüllen. Wir hatten beide 1,5 Liter Stauraum und haben konsequent jeden Brunnen genutzt, das hat gut gepasst, aber man sollte den Vorrat im Auge haben.

Die Unterkünfte haben wir einen Tag vorher telefonisch klargemacht. Ende August war nicht mehr allzuviel los und wir hatten keine Probleme, eine Unterkunft zu finden.

Im Hochsommer kann es in den tieferen Bereichen (Speziell Ende Tag 3) doch recht heiß werden. Wem das nicht so behagt, sollte besser den Juni oder den September ins Auge fassen.

Die Tour glänzt insbesondere durch

einen sehr hohen trailanteil
wohltuende Einsamkeit und gering ausgeprägte touristische Erschließung
einen sehr kleinräumigen Wechsel der Vegetation sowie der Kulturräume
Diese Mischung empfanden wir als Alleinstellungsmerkmal im mittlerweile sehr großen Angebot an möglichen Mehrtagestouren im Alpenraum. Es war "ehrliches" Mountainbiken (kein Lift, kein shuttle, kein E), ungeschminkt und dadurch von hohem Erlebniswert.

Vielen Dank an @isartrails fürs Austüfteln der Strecke, an @Bike_ValdiNon für die gute Dokumentation und an all die Vorfahrer wie @Denzinger @OLB EMan @emma2010 , die uns zum Glück neugierig gemacht haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (9. September 2017)

Tolle Tour!!! Die Aussicht ins Etschtal ist der Hammer. War am 26./27.08. unten in Tisens, da konnte man nicht raufschauen weil so richtig der Gewitterpunk abging. Aber ich merke, es muss nicht immer Vinschgau oder Dolomiten sein, im Gegenteil!


----------



## Hofbiker (9. September 2017)

cschaeff sehr schöner Bericht! Vielen Dank für die vielen Bilder und Infos zur Strecke.


----------



## isartrails (9. September 2017)

talybont schrieb:


> Tolle Tour!!!


Talybont? - War ich auch schonmal mit dem Bike. Geile Ecke!


----------



## beuze1 (9. September 2017)

*@cschaeff
*
Großes Kino  das neugierig mach  und vor allem Lust es Euch gleich zu tun 
Danke für den klasse Bericht


----------



## blautigerbaer (22. Januar 2018)

isartrails schrieb:


> Ich fass' es nicht!
> Die Termoncello-Variante hatten wir ursprünglich als zusätzliche Tag 5-Extraschleife auf dem Plan, allerdings im Gegen-Uhrzeigersinn (Auffahrt auf Strasse zum Tovelsee, dann steile Forststraße Richtung Malga Termoncello und abschließend eine gute Stunde bergauf Tragen), was abgesehen von den Schönheiten der Brenta noch einen zusätzlichen Hammertrail von der Malga Arza Richtung Osten zur Dolomiti Brenta Bike-Traverse erschlossen hätte.
> Wurde uns strikt vom Park untersagt, diese Variante zu verwenden, geschweige zu bewerben.
> Dass ausgerechnet ein Ranger sie empfiehlt, der eigentlich für die Einhaltung der Regeln dort oben weilt, spricht Bände.
> ...



Servus Isar, habe vor die Tour Anfang July mit 3 Kameraden in 5 Tagen zu fahren, sind Trails am Tovelsee verboten, müssen wir mit heftigen Strafen rechnen? 

Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## blautigerbaer (22. Januar 2018)

Hi,

noch ein paar Fragen:
Macht es Sinn am 2 Tag das Gauner Joch wegzulassen und oben an der Hangkante zu bleiben?
Überlege noch eine Extraschleife von Spormaggiore zur Malga Spora einzulegen (+ 1 Nacht), dort übernachten, dann über den Pso della Gaiarda zum Tovelsee. Kennst Du dich da eventuell aus und kannst Tipps geben. 
Am 5 Tag dann vom Tovelsee hinauf zum Temoncello und über die Abfahrt bei der Bärenalm hinab nach Cles, kennst das?

Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (22. Januar 2018)

blautigerbaer schrieb:


> habe vor die Tour Anfang July mit 3 Kameraden in 5 Tagen zu fahren, sind Trails am Tovelsee verboten, müssen wir mit heftigen Strafen rechnen?


Das kann ich dir nicht beantworten. Noch nicht einmal, ob bis Juli überhaupt schon Verbotsschilder aufgestellt wurden.  ;-)
Bis jetzt belassen es die Ranger nach meinem Wissen mit Ermahnungen...


blautigerbaer schrieb:


> Macht es Sinn am 2 Tag das Gauner Joch wegzulassen und oben an der Hangkante zu bleiben?


Kann die Frage nicht nachvollziehen...? 2. Tag ist nach unserer Definition Unsere Liebe Frau - Malga di Romeno.
Grauner Joch käme im Anschluß daran an Tag 3. Auch "weglassen und oben auf Hangkante bleiben" verstehe ich nicht. Grauner Joch ist doch oben auf der Hangkante...
Bitte poste deine konkrete Etappenplanung.


blautigerbaer schrieb:


> Überlege noch eine Extraschleife von Spormaggiore zur Malga Spora einzulegen (+ 1 Nacht), dort übernachten, dann über den Pso della Gaiarda zum Tovelsee. Kennst Du dich da eventuell aus und kannst Tipps geben.


Von Spormaggiore rauf zur Malga Spora macht keinen Sinn, da trägst du alles, bis zum Passo della Gaiarda.
Wenn Tovelsee, dann von Osten aus dem Nonstal auf Straße.


blautigerbaer schrieb:


> Am 5 Tag dann vom Tovelsee hinauf zum Temoncello und über die Abfahrt bei der Bärenalm hinab nach Cles, kennst das?


Ja, rauf zum Termoncello-Pass ist ungefähr eine Stunde Tragen/Schieben. 
Welche Abfahrt meinst du konkret? "Bärenalm" sagt mir nichts.


----------



## blautigerbaer (23. Januar 2018)

Hi Isar,

schon mal danke für die tolle Tour im Nonstal.
Hab mich das was verkalkuliert mit dem Grauner Joch -> es ist der Abschnitt ab dem Breitkofel.
Habe geplant die Wege 526,503,500 und 510 nach Castel Thun zu nehmen, kennst die?

Bin noch am überlegen, wie ich einen 5 Tag sinnvoll in die 4 Tagestour einbauen kann, Bike-Tragen/Schieben bis 3 Stunden sind machbar für einen Supertrail, Schwierigkeit so S2 bis S3.

Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## Bike_ValdiNon (23. Januar 2018)

Ich ziehe die Diskussion mal rüber in den richtigen Thread.
Erweiterungen TOUR DE NON
@blautigerbaer Da habe ich ein paar Kartenskizzen hochgeladen und erläutert, wie Erweiterungen sinnvoll eingebaut werden könnten.
Bitte Diskussion dort weiterführen. 



blautigerbaer schrieb:


> habe vor die Tour Anfang July mit 3 Kameraden in 5 Tagen zu fahren, sind Trails am Tovelsee verboten, müssen wir mit heftigen Strafen rechnen?





blautigerbaer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> noch ein paar Fragen:
> Macht es Sinn am 2 Tag das Gauner Joch wegzulassen und oben an der Hangkante zu bleiben?
> ...





blautigerbaer schrieb:


> Hi Isar,
> 
> schon mal danke für die tolle Tour im Nonstal.
> Hab mich das was verkalkuliert mit dem Grauner Joch -> es ist der Abschnitt ab dem Breitkofel.
> ...


----------

